# Happy Birthday Marko



## mr drinky (Oct 14, 2013)

If I am not mistaken, I think today is the day the Slavic Gods created Marko in some subterranean forge. 

Happy birthday sir. 

k.


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday then Marko!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## CanadianMan (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Marko


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Marko and many many more.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday sir!


----------



## cclin (Oct 14, 2013)

:hbday:Happy Birthday!


----------



## apathetic (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday, Marko!


----------



## chokobo (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mano (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Marko!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 14, 2013)

I wish I was made in a surterranean forge....

Happy Birthday, Marko!


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Marko, a good day to have a birthday!


----------



## RobinW (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 14, 2013)

Mussels Fra Diablo and Linguine with White Clam Sauce on me


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Marko! Hopefully it is treating you well!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy bday old friend.


----------



## DevinT (Oct 14, 2013)

Dude, I forgot that it was your birthday. Happy birthday anyway.

Hoss


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## turbochef422 (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 14, 2013)

happy birthday


----------



## bkultra (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy B-day


----------



## Mingooch (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Marko


----------



## pleue (Oct 15, 2013)

happy birthday!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy birthday, Marko.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday - A day late and a dollar short!! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I celebrated my birthday last week, as this weekend and Monday (yesterday) were quite busy.

On Friday, my wife took me out for a lunch at an Argentinian steak house, one of my favorite. As it is customary in Argentina, we split a bottle of wine over the course if the lunch, and I took the rest of the day off, probably a smart move. 

Yesterday, I spent the whole day working, then gym, then off to bed. A quiet birthday.

Marko


----------



## clayton (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy belated!!


----------

